# A first!



## cadams5120 (May 20, 2009)

So my little girl, Winkin, has never been a cat that likes attention. She's afraid of pretty much everything, so we created a room for her with just a couch, a rug, and a table. That is where we "introduced her" to the other cats. It is a space where she can hide under something, or jump up from something. Plus we use it as our game room for nights with friends  so she spends most of her day in there. She will come out to eat with the other cats and she does use the litter box, but we've just come to terms with the fact that she just doesn't like to be around much. As long as she's in perfect health, I don't care. 

So I woke up this morning and she was on my bedside table staring at me. I rolled onto my back and she stepped on my tummy and took a snooze. After a year of having her, she has NEVER done that. I'm so proud


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow that's very exciting for you! I've had my kitty about 9 months and she's v similar to your Winkin so this has really given me hope that she might also come for a cuddle one day


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! I bet that was a great feeling, wasn't it? Well, unless you had to get up to go to the bathroom, of course... :wink


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

How lovely that she did that. What a special moment  

seashell


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a nice surprise!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Hooray! A lovely story...

Gracie used to be fine sleeping in the living room or the family room, and Hubby preferred closing the bedroom door at night since he's fairly allergic, but suddenly last fall Gracie decided that she wanted to be with us at night. To make a long story short, she now tucks in and sleeps on Hubby's feet or against the curve of my back all night, and wakes us in the morning when the alarm goes off with happy purring & kneading & tromping all over. Hubby wakes up with a stuffy nose but we love our gray girl so much that we wouldn't have it any other way... :luv 

 Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's such a beauty!


----------

